# [solved] Yle Areena, toimiiko kellään?

## Pulie

Sanokaapa miten teillä toimii nuo areenan lähetykset. Jos nyt vaikka ottaa tästä yhden esimerkin: http://areena.yle.fi/toista?id=1437362

Miulla tulee vaan Mplayer-plug-in ruutu, eikä mitään tapahdu. Missähän vika? 64-firefox käytössä.Last edited by Pulie on Sun Sep 14, 2008 10:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pulie

Okei, VLC näköjään onnistui avaamaan tuon streamin. Mitenhän mplayer ei kyennyt..

----------

## ilborg

Tuossa ylen areenassa on ollut ongelmia serverin puolella. mplayerin kanssa on ongelmia, koska mplayer ei arvaa oikeita osoitteita, vaan se käyttää sitä minkä sivusto antaa. mplayer-plugin lisää tähän viellä tuon playlist-tunnistuksen...

Eli jos haluat saada mplayerillä toimimaan areenan videot, niin kopioit siltä sivulta/mplayer-pluginnistä sen osoitteen, ja laitat komentoriville "mplayer -playlist <osoite>". Jos ei tuolla toimi, niin http-serveri on kumossa, jolloin korvaat osoitteesta tuon http:n mms:ksi. Tuo plugin tekee tuon ensimmäisen koodin, mutta se ei osaa kokeilla mms:// - osoitettta. Windowsin mediaplayeri veikkaa tuon mms:n.

----------

